# hundreds of registers wtf



## Clover (Dec 20, 2008)

HEY, NEW GUYS

WHO ARE YOU AND WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS

what is going on!


----------



## Jetx (Dec 20, 2008)

holy crap, there are millions of them. o_O

"Most users ever online was 195, Today at 09:53 PM." too


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, so far, they aren't doing anything. This is most likely because they can't post. If they get around this problem, things may result in a slight inconvenience.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm learning how to duplicate myself, leave me alone!


----------



## nyuu (Dec 20, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> I'm learning how to duplicate myself, leave me alone!


asexual reproduction? :9



			
				#tcod said:
			
		

> [17:38.40] <Feralig8tr> opaltiger why can't they post again
> [17:38.49] <opaltiger> they're in the "awaiting moderation" user group
> [17:38.53] <Feralig8tr> aha
> [17:38.55] <opaltiger> they have to go click that link in the rules
> [17:38.55] <Feralig8tr> not bad


this is silly


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2008)

NWT said:


> asexual reproduction? :9


No, cloning.

(I haven't worked out how to get my children yet ;___;)


----------



## nyuu (Dec 20, 2008)

sex with men, Tailsy?

anyways


			
				#tcod said:
			
		

> [18:02.24] <opaltiger> Registrations seemed to have stopped.
> [18:02.54] <opaltiger> There are currently 599 unmoderated users.
> [18:03.04] <opaltiger> If that number drops significantly, I will disable posting and ban the rest.
> [...]
> ...


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2008)

NWT said:


> sex with men, Tailsy?


Without a whole long pregnancy


----------



## nyuu (Dec 20, 2008)

I like being the first to do things.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 20, 2008)

Dealt with, closing thread.


----------

